
Comic Con Tunisia: Where cosplay and conscience collide - jackgavigan
http://www.middleeasteye.net/in-depth/features/comic-con-cosplay-tunisia-gaming-david-mack-freedom-2011582376
======
curiousgal
It is heartwarming watching Tunisia's transition into an actual beacon of hope
for the Arab world.

------
jgrahamc
This article mentions the Star Wars sets in Tunisia. I had the opportunity to
visit them a few years ago: [http://blog.jgc.org/2011/01/visit-to-mos-espa-on-
tatooine.ht...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/01/visit-to-mos-espa-on-
tatooine.html)

